# Brakes + 2000 Altima



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

Wasnt sure to post this in the altima section or in here (the brake section)

on my way to school today no weird sound was happenin, but halfway there on the highway, when i let go of gas pedal i hear clicking and clanking and it sounds like its coming from brakes. 
When i hit the brake i feel it pulsating under my foot .

What is it?


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

is it the brake lines with air and stuff?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

You have a 2000 Altima, and a 2002 Se-R? Wicked.

Anyway, if you hear a clicking noise, check your CV boots. Those would be the rubber seals you see on the axles behind your tires. If they're broken, you'll need to get them fixed. Are your brakes functioning OK? If not, maybe check to make sure your pads aren't worn out.


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

my brakes are functioning normally, like when i brake the car brakes in a straight line, doesnt veer to any side. No gas, no brake, sound occurs. When pushing on brake and gas, no sound.


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

bump, need responses and stuff


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Is it in front or in back? Have you swapped the tires for winter or had them rotated recently? Check the wheel lug nuts to make sure they are tight to start with. But the best thing to do is take a look at each wheel and brake set. Jack up each corner while making sure that you observe proper safety propcedures by blocking the opposite end of the vehicle and secodary support like a jack stand on the corner you are working on. If you are going to remove the wheel to inspect break free the lug nuts. Take a look at the condition of the brake pads and shoes and ensure that everything is tight. Also check the condition of the rotors and drums to make sure that no foreign objects are causing a problem. Hope this helps you get started.

Troy


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey, just to cover the obvious....
My girls car is a 99 alty. When her oem pads wear down enough, they make a grinding sound. They only sound that way when you are off the brakes, and have no other effect on driving. This is intentional and lets the driver know when to replace the pads. Creeped me out for awhile, until I spoke with a Nissan mechanic. 

But what you described sounds to me like cv joints. Look at the boots and see if they are torn, if they are you need to replace them as soon as possible. Also try jacking up the front end and tugging on the sides of the wheels (same directions they would turn). The wheels should not move. If there is some play, then you have wheel bearing that are going out. 

Hope this helps...


----------

